
How do smaller groccery shops catalogue all their items. I need to access it - lekanadeyeri
Hey,
How do smaller groccery shops catalog all their items and how would I go about accessing it.
======
clintonb
Call a few of the stores, and ask the managers.

------
masonic
The UPC database is public.

